# Sony DAV IS10 sound issues



## arizaino (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Sony IS10 home theater system, it's worked great for 2 years. Just the other day, the sound went away. I turned the system off, waited a few minutes and turned back on. When it came on, so did the sound but, for only 10 seconds. Then it faded away. I checked all the cables and all are fine. I've turned it off for a day, turned it back on and the same thing happens. Any suggestions or advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the mute button stuck?


----------



## arizaino (Jul 16, 2011)

Mute button is not stuck, I can actually hear sound but, very, very low. I have to put my ear next to the speaker. Like I mentioned, as soon as I turn on the system, I have great sound but, only for about 10 seconds, it just fades away. Thanks


----------



## arizaino (Jul 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## arizaino (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump again...hoping someone has had this issue and can provide a little insight


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

arizaino said:


> I have a Sony IS10 home theater system, it's worked great for 2 years. Just the other day, the sound went away. I turned the system off, waited a few minutes and turned back on. When it came on, so did the sound but, for only 10 seconds. Then it faded away. I checked all the cables and all are fine. I've turned it off for a day, turned it back on and the same thing happens. Any suggestions or advice? Thanks in advance.


dear , I do not advise sony at all .... it is not a good in home-theater in a box.


----------



## gunsmoke9958 (Dec 29, 2011)

It sounds like it's going into Protect mode. Try checking all your speaker cables to make sure there are no shorts. If you don't find any problem with the speaker wiring, try disconnecting one speaker at a time and see if it stays on. If a disconnected speaker lets it stay on, then you have a speaker that has a shorted coil. Other that this, you'll have to open it up to find the problem. Good Luck!!...


----------



## arizaino (Jul 16, 2011)

:yikes:


gunsmoke9958 said:


> It sounds like it's going into Protect mode. Try checking all your speaker cables to make sure there are no shorts. If you don't find any problem with the speaker wiring, try disconnecting one speaker at a time and see if it stays on. If a disconnected speaker lets it stay on, then you have a speaker that has a shorted coil. Other that this, you'll have to open it up to find the problem. Good Luck!!...


Thanks for the reply, I had it in the shop and with no speakers hooked up, it still wouldn't allow full sound. The tech told me it was a computer driven problem and that I need to send it back to Sony and have them repair it. Although, shipping cost and labor cost would be about as much as replacing the unit with a receiver and sub woofer. He recommended l stay away from an 'all in one' system also.


----------



## System77 (Mar 23, 2020)

arizaino said:


> I have a Sony IS10 home theater system, it's worked great for 2 years. Just the other day, the sound went away. I turned the system off, waited a few minutes and turned back on. When it came on, so did the sound but, for only 10 seconds. Then it faded away. I checked all the cables and all are fine. I've turned it off for a day, turned it back on and the same thing happens. Any suggestions or advice? Thanks in advance.


I fixed this issue today by running the reset.
1: Power Off
2: Hold power button in until it flashes Clear Settings
3: Tap power to clear. It will then say Cleared! on the amp
4: Power down and leave off for at least 20 seconds. Note that I didn't follow the 20 second rule and the process failed. After I did it again and waited, voila, amp is no longer lowering volume after about 10 seconds.

I know this is years ago but I found this thread, maybe my success can help the next person! 

/╲/\╭(•‿•)╮/\╱\


----------



## Engoni (Aug 25, 2020)

System77 said:


> I fixed this issue today by running the reset.
> 1: Power Off
> 2: Hold power button in until it flashes Clear Settings
> 3: Tap power to clear. It will then say Cleared! on the amp
> ...


It worked, thank you so much man!
Lets hope it stays this way.

edit, nope, only worked a couple of times, now it does not anymore!


----------



## System77 (Mar 23, 2020)

Engoni, I just had this issue resurface after a power outage. After clearing didn't work I tried unplugging and replugging each speaker one by one with the system still powered on. Then I cleared and it is now working again.


----------

